# My New Puppy!!!



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

This is little Silas, who will be coming home in a week! We can't wait. He is 3/4 Anatolian, 1/4 Pyrenees (Kay, that's correct isn't it???!!)


He is coming to us courtesy of Shadowfax Arabians in Coffeyville KS. She has more, if anyone is interested, a couple of white ones, a beautiful masked boy, and a heart-breakingly cute girl who looks like Silas.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks like a sweet little baby :clap: ( boy, THAT doesn't last long, the 'little' part  ) Have fun................


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

What a cutie pie! Congratulations!


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you both, we are super excited. I've been waiting for YEARS for the right time to begin with LGDs, and am happy to get going with it!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new pup! What a cutie too. The lgds are such cool dogs to have around. I never used to think I would want such a big dog around, but can't imagine not having one now.


----------

